

Ask HN: What have you done with your Cr 48 since it's come out? - mohsen

I didn't get one myself, but I'd like to know what all the HN-ers who got one did with theirs.<p>Did you do anything special, interesting, different?<p>Thanks,
======
costan
Flashed the Insyde BIOS using <http://hexxeh.net/?p=328117655> and got Ubuntu
11.04 at it, when it was just an alpha. Filing bugs since. Will switch to the
11.10 dev version when the first alpha is out.

I always liked to test the development version of Ubuntu and file bugs. I used
to do it on my main machine, but the probability of failed boots increased
sharply after 9.10, so I stopped.

I consider that I did pay my due to Google: I filed ~40 ChromeOS bugs, 5
Chrome bugs, and developed a Chrome extension. The extension mitigates against
a ChromeOS issue and is available in the store
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fopmmgbckkdhedhndl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fopmmgbckkdhedhndlebkfnocagpgmnc)

------
HardyLeung
I got one. I tried it, and it was okay for web browsing and it does the job
well, 90% of the time. Unfortunately the remaining 10% of time requires use of
desktop applications and I gravitated back towards my laptop. Since inertia is
a big factor, I ended up not using the CR-48 much. I could say the same thing
about my iPad.

~~~
mohsen
i was more interested to see if anyone tried to install a different operating
system. to me, if you can install ubuntu on there and be able to maintain the
3G service, what else would you want.

------
nabaraj
I got one from a sweepstake thing last month. I use for like an hour after I
wake up every dat. Its wonderful and amazing but sooner or later you will
realize you need Windows.

~~~
mohsen
a sweepstake? tell me more.

------
pgisaweenis
I let my younger sisters use it as a quick and fast way to get on Khan Academy
and other places online. My mother uses it in the evenings to watch lectures
for classes. I originally used it in dual-boot mode after partitioning it and
ran a screen instance to a Linode box for quick and fast hacking on the fly.

The only disappointing things are the relative slowness from several tabs
being open, 3G from Verizon never working at all or starting up, and the
annoying blue sad face if you're in dev mode.

~~~
mohsen
when you turned it into dual boot, did you manage to maintain the 3G?

